# Problems doing telnet to gmail !



## jonathan_otero (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi tech support community:

I have being trying to use telnet to send email to gmail. But I have found that I cant. I have tried with :

smtp.google.com port: 25
smtp.gmail.com port 587

when I tried with smtp.gmail.com by port 25 it ask me for a command called 'starttls' and then it seems like the smtp server it's waiting for something and nothing happend.

Please if someone now how to use telnet to send an email to gmail let me know.

Thanks in advance


----------



## removed111108e (Jul 9, 2007)

here try this http://www.wikihow.com/Send-Email-Using-Telnet then at the bottom they have a link on how to retrieve mail... if the gmail server responds to the telnet session this should get u in the ballpark also try this http://www.rdpslides.com/webresources/FAQ00035.htm let me know if that helps!


----------



## afclark82 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi... I am having the same problem. The issue is that GMail uses TLS not SSL encryption. This means that you need to use the STARTTLS command. My problem is that I do not know how to use the command. What I have done so far is as follows:

telnet smtp.gmail.com 587
helo me
STARTTLS

** After typing in STARTTLS the connection closes and I can't go any further. The remaining steps should be: 

helo me
mail from:[email protected]
rcpt to: [email protected]
data

I am also wondering if you there is anyway, once the email is sent, to see the log file of what happened.

Thanks


----------

